# Does anyone else want a Mick Thomson B.C. Rich?



## Tj_saxon (Mar 20, 2015)

Or am I alone. I remember the first time I saw one I believe it was red with black binding at a local guitar store. It didn't say hate down the inlays I think it only said it at the 12th. This was years and years ago so I may be wrong. Well I have recently started contemplating selling off a few of my guitars and just keeping the funds or maybe buying a custom or just a few guitars I used to want. When I was younger I wasn't into super strats or lp body shapes I wanted something crazy! One of the 2 guitars I was in love with was the warlock. I went to a local guitar store and played a jackson RR3? It was crimson swirled and I was just in love. Well as I sat it down I noticed something in the back (The guitars where stacked in front of one another on stands). It was the B.C. Rich head stock. I instantly climbed to the back to find the Mick Thomson Warlock. I played it for 15 seconds at most. The action was terrible, the pick ups complete trash... Just an all around awful guitar. Well now that I am older and have grown out of the crazy shaped guitars.... I can not stop thinking about this guitar. I want one and I don't even know why. So I am coming to you all in hopes that I am not alone and this isn't some weird mental condition. So please tell me some one else out there wants one and if so, why?


----------



## vilk (Mar 20, 2015)

So, even though I never was that into that specific warlock you're talking about, I do believe that in the future warlocks will become dated and therefore retro and therefore cool again. I'm hanging on to my old MiK platinum series because I bet someday I find myself having the same feeling towards it!

When I'm an old man and playing doom metal is lame I'm gonna bust out my old warlock and my grandkids will be like "bwahh haha what a silly guitar shape!" and I'll be like you yungins with your theremins and pac man video games *shakes fist*


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a warlock, and despite my typical hatred for the things, it feels wonderful to play. It's probably even a cheaper model than the one you're talking about. They're super comfy to play and can be held like a V or a standard guitar while sitting.

I'll never sell it, even though I mostly bought it as a joke. On the other hand, I have an unreasonable amount of gas for the cheap not-so-impressive RG mtm they have available now and can't explain it. I'm debating selling some shit to afford it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tj_saxon said:


> So please tell me some one else out there wants one and if so, why?



I wanted one when they first came out. I first saw Mick's import Warlocks in ads that first appeared in Guitar World magazines. I'm a huge fan of B.C. Rich Warlocks as I own 5 of them, both U.S. custom shops and imports, so it was only natural I was looking at the Mick's guitars with a keen eye. I probably couldn't play one now because I am too dependent on fretboard inlay markers and Mick's Warlocks have none.

There was a U.S. custom shop version of Mick's Warlock on Ebay but the seller wanted an enormous amount of money for it.







Red version of Mick's U.S. custom shop Warlock.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2015)

I've played one of the red higher end Mick Thomson warlock's and it was great IIRC it came with a coffin case and was around £800 they're very hard to find now though (I've not seen one since) the budget model (with the bolt on neck) is commonly available used but every example I've found has felt like it's made out plywood. 

It's also worth noting that Thomson recorded Vol.3 with a custom Bich which was also played live for a while before he went to Ibanez I'm not usually a fan of the Bich shape but I love this version as it's quite stripped down


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 20, 2015)

IIRC, the one with the "HATE" inlay across the first 4 frets was the expensive model, and the budget import had the inlay at the 12th fret, and the first 4 fret were blank.

I've always GAS'd hard for an original MTM1, in red. I played one and it was absolutely stunning. I didn't buy it, and they're long since discontinued in favour of those fugly things he plays now. What was I thinking?


----------



## Arsenal12 (Mar 20, 2015)

I remember when I was 12 and just getting into hard rock/metal.. Shout at the Devil had just come out. Both Mick Mars and Nikki Sixx played Warlocks (guitar and bass obvs). They were pretty much the coolest things I had ever seen in my life, just totally blew me away. I wanted one so badly.. I think back then the "NJ Series" was the only affordable one. Anyway, I never did get one and now that I'm old I'm not really into pointy guitars anymore. Just thought I'd share


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 20, 2015)

Triple-J said:


> It's also worth noting that Thomson recorded Vol.3 with a custom Bich which was also played live for a while before he went to Ibanez



Mick also had a U.S. custom shop Jr. V and Asm (strat shape) made for him from B.C. Rich. I believe Mick never received the Asm because he was having problems with B.C. Rich and this eventually led him to start using/endorsing Ibanez. B.C. Rich posted 1 photo of his Asm had it was freaking nice. It had a grey marble finish which I think is cool.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 20, 2015)

Christ, no. I don't think I've ever seen a Mick Thompson signature anything that wasn't horribly tacky. I'd consider a Warlock at some point, but certainly not that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Christ, no. I don't think I've ever seen a Mick Thompson signature anything that wasn't horribly tacky. I'd consider a Warlock at some point, but certainly not that one.



You haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 20, 2015)

I wanted one of the black ones with the hate inlay at the first 4 frets. I think they look awesome. It would've been cool if they released a bich sig model for him


----------



## watson503 (Mar 20, 2015)

Arsenal12 said:


> I remember when I was 12 and just getting into hard rock/metal.. Shout at the Devil had just come out. Both Mick Mars and Nikki Sixx played Warlocks (guitar and bass obvs). They were pretty much the coolest things I had ever seen in my life, just totally blew me away. I wanted one so badly.. I think back then the "NJ Series" was the only affordable one. Anyway, I never did get one and now that I'm old I'm not really into pointy guitars anymore. Just thought I'd share



Same here, I saw the Looks That Kill video as a kid and seeing the BC Rich's they had blew my mind. I'm still jonesing for a white Warlock, next time I have some extra cash that'll probably be my next purchase.

And JazzHands, that Ibby is sick!


----------



## yingmin (Mar 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You haven't looked hard enough.



I haven't really looked at all, since I also don't care about Mick Thompson.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 20, 2015)

yingmin said:


> I haven't really looked at all, since I also don't care about Mick Thompson.



Why does your opinion of Mick colour your opinion of his signature guitars?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 20, 2015)

Sure, I'll take one for free, but I wouldn't buy one. Not my thing. I loved slipknot growing up tho.. I miss the early 2000s..


----------



## yingmin (Mar 21, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Why does your opinion of Mick colour your opinion of his signature guitars?



It doesn't, but if I think every guitar I've seen with his name on it is horrendous, I have no reason to seek out more models. 

I would have no problem buying a guitar that was a signature model for somebody I disliked if it had the right specs, but unlike a lot of people, I also don't actively seek out signature models for musicians I do like. When I bought a Petrucci, it wasn't because I like Dream Theater or John Petrucci (although I do), but because it was the only guitar on the market with the specs I wanted. 

These Mick Thompson models, on the other hand, I have a hard time imagining someone seeking them out who is not a Slipknot fanboy. I may be wrong, but that's the read I get off it, solely because of his very prominent inlays which very clearly announce that this is his guitar. It basically screams "buy this guitar if you like Slipknot".


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd like the red "seven" guitar if it didn't say seven.
I do like the warlock "hate" custom shops, but again I'd only look to buy one if it didn't say hate, unless there was a steal price on a used one locally or something like that.


----------



## Axewield31 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd buy that white Ibby in a heartbeat. I can't stand Mick Thomson or Slipknot.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 21, 2015)

yingmin said:


> These Mick Thompson models, on the other hand, I have a hard time imagining someone seeking them out who is not a Slipknot fanboy. I may be wrong, but that's the read I get off it, solely because of his very prominent inlays which very clearly announce that this is his guitar. It basically screams "buy this guitar if you like Slipknot".



The older MTM2s (like the pic with the white version above) at least didn't have the massive Seven inlays. A mahogany Ibby RG, reverse headstock, no tone knob, it's got the kind of specs that a lot of guys here would want. The Seven logo was on the truss rod cover, which can easily be changed. The wizard 2 neck was pretty nice too. Great workhorse guitar. Kinda wish I bought it when I had the chance... now the new ones all have that inlay.

But sure, these do have that Slipknot association that stigmatises the guitar. I guess this goes with all sigs, which is a shame especially when the guitar itself is really good.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 21, 2015)

Of course his Ibby looks clean AF but look at the thread title..


----------



## Tj_saxon (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok guys thanks for some of you making me feel better lol. I searched for hours trying to find one of these for the low but came up with pretty much nothing. I found the model I played on a Japanese ebay but at 149,000 yen (1200-1300 dollars) I would probably just buy an Ibanez model. I have always been an older slipknot music fan (not to big on their semi new stuff and just haven't took the time to listen to their newest stuff) so that might add to the obsession for one, especially since I have recently been digging through my roots and what not and listening to some of the stuff I was listening to when I was 16 or so. Mick was a huge influence in my guitar along with oddly enough Daron Malakian. There is just some unknown aura around this guitar that draws me into and I am going to just assume it was my love for slipknot as a kid because out side of THIS particular warlock the only other guitar shape that was wild would be the mocking bird. And I have a slight thing for RR V's but I don't consider them to wild of a shape. As for the Ibanez model I must agree that I preferred it without the seven inlay but I would not turn down one with it lol. Any who I am enjoying reading the responses so keep them coming I suppose =)


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 21, 2015)

You really aught to give their newest album a go. There is some great tunes on that album, and I've listened to it front to back countless times now. For what it's worth, I didn't really care much for anything since Iowa either. Not that the new record sounds exactly like iowa, but damn it all if it's not some great ...., imo.

I've decided I'm gonna sell some stuff and pick up one of the tacky "seven" inlayed ibbies because .... it.


----------



## Tj_saxon (Mar 21, 2015)

I will since we seem to have the same feels about their music. You gonna get an older mtm1 or mtm20? I am thrown off by the newest one since it is a bolt on neck the just painted to match the body instead of actually being a neck thru. Although it does make the guitar cheaper and I prefer bolt on neck.... I just feel they are kinda jipping the customer.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm probably going to go for the mtm20. Probably mod it a bit if I don't dig the pickups, but I really like the looks of it otherwise. (white with black binding? Yes please.) Bolt on doesn't exactly mean lower quality either, and Ibanez tends to do bolt ons really damn well. We have a cheap as dirt RG (bought used from GC for like $75) that is one of the nicest playing guitars I've held.

Going on that guitar, I'm not even slightly put off by the fact that it's bolt on. It is a bit more in the lower budget range, which means fretwork, pickups, and hardware might suffer, but judging the the Ibanez guitars I've played in the past I'll probably dig it as a super cheesy homage to a guitarist I thoroughly enjoy. I don't buy many signature guitars, and even less so if they're noticeably a signature (like, say, if there's a humungous noticeable inlay or something *cough cough*), but I just can't stop myself from being attracted to it. Perhaps a little silly, but screw it.


----------



## Tj_saxon (Mar 21, 2015)

Lol, My RG's have been bolt on. Even the custom I am working on for my daughter is bolt on. I believe I know what guitar you are talking about and I prefer the model with out the inlay. But its not just the inlay its also the cover on the pickup I am not a fan of. But that's just cuz it's not my cup of tea. The black covers though I love. I think they might have made it bolt on construction to make it more affordable. I hate to say it but you just don't hear much about slipknot any more (besides Mick getting stabbed in the back of the head) so if I had to guess the sales of the mtm1 dropped. Making it more affordable would probably cause people fans are not of slipknot to buy it. Because at the end of the day it is still a good looking guitar.


----------



## p4vl (Mar 21, 2015)

It's kinda everything I hate about modern guitars: Active pickups, stupid headstocks, no inlays. Any BC Rich with the Vlad the Impaler headstock automatically sucks out loud (much like Slipknot). 

Instead of the HATE inlay, it should spell out WE STOLE THIS MASK GIMMICK FROM MR. BUNGLE.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Mar 22, 2015)

Before I got my Ibanez I was seriously considering a warlock or a bc rich wartribe. I think that once I realized that getting a super nice playing guitar wasn't going to be a substitute for continued practice, I started to care less about having super premium features (to a degree) and started to focus more on my playing. I've always thought that some of the nicer b.c. rich's looked badass as a kid so that must have made me want to get one now.


----------



## bostoned (Aug 4, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Mick also had a U.S. custom shop Jr. V and Asm (strat shape) made for him from B.C. Rich. I believe Mick never received the Asm because he was having problems with B.C. Rich and this eventually led him to start using/endorsing Ibanez. B.C. Rich posted 1 photo of his Asm had it was freaking nice. It had a grey marble finish which I think is cool.



Mick took delivery, albeit temporary... I named it "the unicorn". I'm amazed what little info is out there regarding this beast, it's truly a work of art.


----------

